# What are you?



## o0ICE0o (Feb 17, 2010)

...I'd like to know who I am talking to.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it's quite clear what I am


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 17, 2010)

straight


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 17, 2010)

None

I'm Strai*gh*t


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I think it's quite clear what I am


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I think it's quite clear what I am


----------



## Sephi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a confusing combination of things.


----------



## Langin (Feb 17, 2010)

straight... nothing more nothing less!


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 17, 2010)

Straight.

Boobs for the win.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a human being from - oh. Wait a darned minute.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2010)

gangbanged in the ass by 50 men daily


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 17, 2010)

straight


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 17, 2010)

Straight for me please, I liek teh boobage.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

I pwn cox so I am straight.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm straight with interests in bisexual women.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 17, 2010)

Stop messing up the poll
Now it looks like there's more than 10 pedophiles here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the bottom option was straight)


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

I made out with a dood that looked like a lady.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 17, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> I made out with a dood that looked like a lady.


"I'm not dumb but I can't understand why she walks like a woman and talks like a man."
The Kinks - Lola


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 17, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Try aerosmith


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're correct it was Aerosmith.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 17, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> o0ICE0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...kids these days...

Yes, Dude Looks Like A Lady *is* in fact Aerosmith, but he's quoting from another song, Lola, which better describes the whole scenario a bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(honestly, Lola went through my head upon reading the "made out" post lol)

L-O-L-A Loohooo-laaaaaa  Lo-lo-lo-lo-loooolaaa *buh-duh dun dun dun duuuh*


----------



## prowler (Feb 17, 2010)

I am a Furry pedophile for the lulz.
I was actually in a lesson about Internet safety talking about Internet paedophiles 
GARRY GLITTER WAS ON OUR POSTER WE HAD TO MAKE. LOLLESSONISLOL

gba*furry*temp.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 17, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wildwon's right. o0ICE0o and N64Temp, you're thinking of an entirely different song.


----------



## T1nmaN (Feb 17, 2010)

Please don't start singing "The Crying Game".........


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm proudly Heterosexual/Straight. That is all. [/thread]


----------



## Shinryuji (Feb 17, 2010)

I am proudly asexual. I don't breed, I replicate.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 17, 2010)

Straight


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah.... boobs!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes straight here


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 17, 2010)

no lesbians in here?


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 17, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Stop messing up the poll
> Now it looks like there's more than 10 pedophiles here
> 
> 
> ...



This is the internet man, it's filled with pedos and loli addicts, however most if not all people here that have these tendencies are loli addicts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a confirmed Guildosexual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the titties myself. CBA to actually vote though.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm pretty straight.

Even my feminine side likes girls


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2010)

Fairly sure that being lesbian is the same thing as being gay. Lesbian is the word for female homosexuals while gay is the unisex word for it. Not that it matters, but I thought I'd just point it out.

As for me - I'm straight.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm straight

Just like a circle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait errrrm ....


----------



## raulpica (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm Lesbian for Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just kidding. Straight here.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL! Be warn that some people said I am straight when they are not straight. Some people wants to be lying and not tell you for really who they are. Maybe they note " None of your business!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT: almost 70 percent here are straight ? Thats untrue, man! Please be honest. Dont be afraid.. what ? Me ? Who am I ? None of your business, man! ROFL


----------



## Cyan (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm nothing but single for ever... but alchemy is done when I talk with opposite sex, so straight.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 17, 2010)

dude, who wouldn't be any straighter than this? -
IF YOU VIEW THIS ~ AS STRAIGHT, YOU ARE A GAY OR LES!
if you view this as straight -, you are straight
IF YOU VIEW HENTAI, YOU ARE A FURRY PEDOPHILE
that is all I have to say.
btw what is hentai? heard of it, never saw it.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

I feel lonely now


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 17, 2010)

maxlwin536 said:
			
		

> btw what is hentai? heard of it, never saw it.



Perverted anime/manga. Pornographic anime girls, often has weird ass shit in it.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 17, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> maxlwin536 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attention, if you are 40 years old guy and watch hentai, you can be arrested and jailed ! XD
fictional character and monsters are so bad


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2010)

every single person here that has the urge to proclaim str8ness is a total meat packer


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> every single person here that has the urge to proclaim str8ness is a total meat packer


EDIT: Yeah not sure what to say about that one


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did sorry


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you did change it...I haven't seen that phrase used in years


----------



## XWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'm proudly Heterosexual/Straight. Anything *lesser* I don't want to know about.


Am rather concerned / mildly offended by this comment...  Lesser?

Personally I am straight but have a lot of gay friends (both male and female).


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Report it
I reported it.


----------



## emigre (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a dirty hetro.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Actually it's if you are 40 and like loli you'll get 6 months in the slammer.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to be that he/she is suggesting you have a small penis.  Not entirely sure if they are saying this as you are gay or because it is a personal attack...


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read my first post on this very thread, there would be no confusion
jesus fucking christ how do you get "suggesting you have a small penis" that is fucking ridiculous, use logic
just fucking forget it, I'm sorry my attempt at humor was utterly lost, I wish I had the balls to end my own life


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or is he insulting my boy friend? >.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 17, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> every single person here that has the urge to proclaim str8ness is a total meat packer


I thought the phrase was "fudge packer?"  Referring to the...oh never mind.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, come over here little Gay Cat Boy. You're not as alone as you think.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Oh, come over here little Gay Cat Boy. You're not as alone as you think.


Yay ^///^ I am not alone on here! Life is good


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2010)

google gay meat packer, clearly meat packer can be a gay euphemism and less sounding like shit like FUDGEY MELTY NUTTY FUDGE

and I love it how zero people see my 1st post thus giving me zero leeway, thanks


----------



## outgum (Feb 18, 2010)

Straight, One would wonder though >_>
I like Boobs and other female organs


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I feel lonely now



You wont be lonely. I can be your gay friend, lol. Who cares ? We are all family here, aren't we ?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 18, 2010)

Bisexual Furry...









...and no, I'm not proud.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 18, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Bisexual Furry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not proud if you are Bisexual ? Why ?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gay too? I didn't know that


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sorry if I offended you.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Society. 
A bisexual furry is just too different for people, I assume.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how that is, I am a gay furry (cat boy, duh) and I live in a backwards red neck town.
Really I have to say be proud of who you are, it doesn't matter what people think of you. You are you and nothing is this world is going to change that fact and if you stick true that nothing can break you down.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, no way. I can only imagine. [email protected]


And yeah, I guess you're right.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> omg, no way. I can only imagine. [email protected]
> 
> 
> And yeah, I guess you're right.


Yeah being one of the only few gay guys in my school and being known as my schools Official cat boy, gathers some notability among the dick heads.
It's what life is, people who try to put you down are just dick heads and mean nothing.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 18, 2010)

septasexuality


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 18, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> septasexuality



This made me lol.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 18, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> septasexuality



Yea, well i'm pansexual. Win. (aaaaand eww.)


----------



## Jothri (Feb 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Jothri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You're so hot! Can I close your lid? (I am pansexual too)



Spoiler: FTW


----------



## DanTheManMS (Feb 18, 2010)

Ya know, when I clicked on the thread I thought to myself "It would be hilarious if there were three fields: gay, straight, and furry."  And then the page loaded.  And I facepalm'd.  

But anyway, straight.

alsoafurrycoughcough>_>

Also the "tiny" text is not at all small compared to the normal font size.  Curse you Vbulletin.


----------



## LonerWlf (Feb 18, 2010)

Straight, but I choose to be single for my entire life.

I guess I'm a Loner that way! XD

^ Berry Punny ^


----------



## 67birdman (Feb 18, 2010)

STRAIGGHTT!!
Pussy FTW


----------



## MissingNo._ (Feb 18, 2010)

As straight as a square.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Feb 18, 2010)

Straight. 
Being 15 and having a computer is such an influence.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 18, 2010)

V!olaPlayer said:
			
		

> Straight.
> Being 15 and having a computer is such an influence.



switch 15 with 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank god for computers or half of us wouldnt even know what straight means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately, thanks to the internet, we know the bane that is known as furries


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 18, 2010)

GBATEMPS PROUDEST HETEROSEXUAL MEMBER

STRAIGHT AND PROUD OF IT

STRAIGHT PRIDE

god i hate people who flaunt their sexuality like that.


----------



## Gore (Feb 18, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> god i hate people who flaunt their sexuality like that.


Me also
It is #3 on the list of things I hate in fact


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm straight.


----------



## user0002 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm shaken not stirred. Edit: Meaning I'm straight.


----------



## Banger (Feb 18, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> I'm shaken not stirred. Edit: Meaning I'm straight.



You were shaken as a baby?


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 18, 2010)

My sexuality cannot be expressed in your mere human words.


----------



## Banger (Feb 18, 2010)

He means he has sex with animals.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a bacteria!


----------



## user0002 (Feb 18, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> user0002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shaken is shaken, not stirred.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> GBATEMPS PROUDEST HETEROSEXUAL MEMBER
> 
> STRAIGHT AND PROUD OF IT
> 
> ...


Do I count as flaunting my sexuality? Just wondering


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

Straight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I keep loling at topics like this one, with sexual hints, there's always a bunch of people posting in them


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 18, 2010)

straight.


----------



## prowler (Feb 18, 2010)

I dislike when gay people find out someone else is gay they suddenly take interest in them




			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 18, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope!






ftw


----------



## House Spider (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn right, Jothri!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 18, 2010)

I AM!
REDDO CYCLONU!


----------



## hunterm (Feb 18, 2010)

*FURRY PEDOPHILE.*
(just fucking kidding, calm down)

STRAIGHT.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

hunterm said:
			
		

> *FURRY PEDOPHILE.*
> (just fucking kidding, calm down)


Are we raging then?


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 18, 2010)

hunterm said:
			
		

> *FURRY PEDOPHILE.*
> (*just fucking kid*ding, calm down)
> 
> STRAIGHT.


sounds like pedophilia to me


----------



## Llama Riot (Feb 18, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> pedophilia



sounds like pedophilia to me.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm straight, but haven't pursued a relationship in over 12 years. Yes, you read right, YEARS.  Why you may ask?

Well, besides the fact that I'm extremely anti-social, eccentric, sarcastic and depressing in real life.....and things I'm not willing to discuss about a  previous relationship..... 

Let me hang YOUR head over a car battery when it explodes, taking out an eye, breaking your nose.  Battery acid scarring your face and eating the enamel off of your teeth so they rot out, making you look like a common street bum.  Do that, then tell me if you feel worthy of dating.  All I can say is that if I was a girl, I wouldn't go out with damaged goods like me. 

At least on a forum, no one has to look at my messed-up face or deal with my attitude directly.  Now you know why I never posted a pic of myself. It also should explain why I don't treat males and females any different here.....I may as well be a Vulcan in that respect.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm straight, but haven't pursued a relationship in over 12 years. Yes, you read right, YEARS.  Why you may ask?
> 
> Well, besides the fact that I'm extremely anti-social, eccentric, sarcastic and depressing in real life.....and things I'm not willing to discuss about a  previous relationship.....
> 
> ...


That was sad very sad. It really makes me want to hug you, no matter what you look like.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 19, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm straight, but haven't pursued a relationship in over 12 years. Yes, you read right, YEARS.  Why you may ask?
> 
> Well, besides the fact that I'm extremely anti-social, eccentric, sarcastic and depressing in real life.....and things I'm not willing to discuss about a  previous relationship.....
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm really, really, truly sorry. The disfigurement of the face in a judgmental society like ours is a terrible thing.


----------



## Sephi (Feb 19, 2010)

;_;


----------



## signz (Feb 19, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm straight, but haven't pursued a relationship in over 12 years. Yes, you read right, YEARS.  Why you may ask?
> 
> Well, besides the fact that I'm extremely anti-social, eccentric, sarcastic and depressing in real life.....and things I'm not willing to discuss about a  previous relationship.....
> 
> ...


^ this


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, all of it?

@Rayder: I have Vulcan discipline in real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so deadpan...


----------

